# rockabilly / psychobilly bands



## bryanpaul

anybody know any good rockabilly/psychobilly/punkabilly bands to check out..... please and thanx ...(is "punkabilly" even a word people use?...swear i've heard someone say it before..)


----------



## Scuz

Some good psychobilly and rockabilly bands are Deadbolt, Demented are Go, The Meteors, The Cramps, Los Gatos Locos, and The Tall Boys. I've heard the word punkabilly before to describe this band called The Living End, but not too sure on how good they are or not. And there's always good ole' hellbilly Hank III


----------



## steelcitybrew

Mad Sin, Matadors, buck shots, ive always loved nekromantix, creepshow, king rockabilly is bad ass and check out my buddies band The Greasemarks

Greasemarks on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

EDIT: sorry king rockabilly is a comp, but its worth the money King Rockabilly CD


----------



## xbocax

Barnyard Ballers and Kings Of Nuthin


----------



## bananathrash

Legendary Shack Shakers


----------



## dharma bum

UNKNOWN HINSON!!! (also does the voice of early cuyler from the squidbillies)


----------



## Squidaroo

bryanpaul said:


> (is "punkabilly" even a word people use?...swear i've heard someone say it before..)


 im not sure if its real.... but dead kings. from the uk i feel sums that up


----------



## Squidaroo

Reverend Horton Heat. Stray Cats. Batmobile. anything Brian Setzer. Chop Tops. The Meteors. The quakes. Coffin Nail. Dead Cats. Demented are go. Hank williams III. Hillbilly Hellcats. Hot Rod Circuit. Ill Billy Boys. Jack Scott. Koffin Cats. Sharks. th' legendary shake shakers. nashville pussies. the tomcats. zombie ghost train. 12 step rebels. theres a lot of good billy out there it just needs to be found. there use to be a good blog that gave you downloads. its a dieing music scene but theres some out there. if you still want more let me know ill give you some links..... most of this can be found via torrents or soulseek


----------



## Squidaroo

dharma bum said:


> UNKNOWN HINSON!!!





Kick ass. hands down great show always


----------



## dharma bum

Squidaroo said:


> Kick ass. hands down great show always


 
did you go to the halloween show at the bird this year? i missed it.


----------



## mikefwt

sasquatch and the sickabillys. saw them in providence and they put on a sick show.


----------



## Squidaroo

dharma bum said:


> did you go to the halloween show at the bird this year? i missed it.




yea yea i was there... fun show... i rememeber most of it


----------



## carnytrash

mikefwt said:


> sasquatch and the sickabillys.



Ditto on that. Sasquatch's One Man Band is pretty kick ass as well. 

Goddamn Gallows became a personal favorite this past Summer, tho they are self-described as 'gutterbilly'.


----------



## Swing

Los Brioles! ...Demented Are Go is the shit


----------



## xbocax




----------



## trotsky

Nekromantix are probably too mainstream and whatnot for most of y'all, but I like 'em.
along the same lines but more black country is the Coffinshakers.


----------



## bryanpaul

bananathrash said:


> Legendary Shack Shakers


 
fuck yeah !!!!!.... this band is agood time.....anybody who likes rock-n-roll in any shape or form oughtta give these guys a listen


----------



## Loseralan

Young Werewolves, good music, even better wolf/howling related puns.


----------



## catingeorgia

the fuckin REV HEAT


----------



## Gypsymouse

Corpse show creeps!


----------



## Loth Lorien

I can't believe The Horror Pops haven't been mention here yet and very much worth checking out. I think Social Distortion is also classified as Rockabilly and I think thats as "main stream" as these genres get.


----------



## dahllia

i havent read all the responses but check out the god damn gallows theyre fucking tight and those guys are down as fuck


----------



## xbocax

Loth Lorien said:


> I can't believe The Horror Pops haven't been mention here yet and very much worth checking out. I think Social Distortion is also classified as Rockabilly and I think thats as "main stream" as these genres get.


 that a joke?


----------



## xbocax

dahllia said:


> i havent read all the responses but check out the god damn gallows theyre fucking tight and those guys are down as fuck


 
Theyre pretty nifty they used to play out here fairly often all acoustic n shat


----------



## keg

its not my type of music but when it was cold or raining i used to go into CLUB DOCTOR in shinjuku.the japanese rockabilly bands are good and the pyscobilly bands are crazy.but the fans of psycobilly are truckdrivers,construction workers(jocks) so shows are just fights.i was dating a rockabilly girl for 5 months and she wore that shit everyday it was like halloween.between my crusty look and her everyplace we went in japan people were looking.but to buy that kind of music NAT has alot and the secound floor across from the black metal shop is only rockabilly and old old punk.i forget the name of the shop.but its across the street from NAT above a pasta place.i think there is a sign on the steps.that store is easy to steal from too.but do not try to steal from the metal shop if some short hair dorky looking kid is there.i thought he would not fight.but the fucker would not give up.but if the long haired boss is there you can steal anything.the store was a couple blocks down before and the elevator opened right into the store.so they had the security thingy right at the elevator.so i walk thru its fuckin beeping and the boss and an other staff just looked.i pushed the buttun to close the door about 50 times got downstairs and ran.got CHURCH OF MISERY,COFFINS,CORRUPTED for free. but it was winter and even running a couple blocks i almost died.anyways for that music even if looking for american bands you will find everything in japan.


----------



## Apples

Battle of Ninjamanz, Koffin Kats, & Zombie Ghost Train are good ones that havent been mentioned.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

Electric bloodbath


----------

